
Experts say Moderna didn’t produce data critical to assessing Covid-19 vaccine - gnicholas
https://www.statnews.com/2020/05/19/vaccine-experts-say-moderna-didnt-produce-data-critical-to-assessing-covid-19-vaccine/?mod=article_inline
======
lbeltrame
I agree that's too early to know if the vaccine works or not. At the moment
there is still something good coming out of this: it does something. The
production of antibodies is never guaranteed considering how picky the immune
system is.

Whether this means that the virus can't infect the vaccinated people... is a
far long stretch still. We'll need to wait until further on in the trial.

